# NASB 2020 Now Available on Bible Gateway



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2020)

For those who, like me, have been waiting eagerly to check out the newest iteration of the New American Standard Bible, it is now available on Bible Gateway.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 29, 2020)

I was saddened by some of the changes when they came out with some examples of the 2020. Keep us posted on your thoughts.


----------



## Jonathco (Oct 30, 2020)

I was not thrilled with the examples the Lockman Foundation posted earlier this year. I'll check it out, but like @JTB.SDG stated, keep us posted on your thoughts regarding the update.


----------



## B.L. (Oct 30, 2020)

I've never been a NASB reader and it might be the only major Bible translation I don't own a printed copy of. This is more incidental than intentional. A few months ago though I purchased the NASB download for SwordSearcher 8 to compare against the KJV when studying and it's been fun to have on hand. 

I've heard mixed reviews on the NASB 2020. I have lost my appetite for revised and updated translations. It's not so much out of suspicion as it is out of general fatigue of keeping up with the latest versions that come out. Having an electronic version available is certainly a free and convenient plus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathco (Oct 30, 2020)

B.L. said:


> I have lost my appetite for revised and updated translations. It's not so much out of suspicion as it is out of general fatigue of keeping up with the latest versions that come out.



Same here. I was very happy when Crossway stated that there would be no updates to the ESV post-2016. Sadly, they retracted that statement but also have not made any updates since then either. 

If you want a translation that is not subject to change, I think the KJV and NKJV may be the only significant options. If memory serves me correctly, the NKJV has not been updated since 1982.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm starting to stock up on the NASB 95's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Oct 30, 2020)

I have spent the last day reading a little from the update and doing some "spot checking" of passages. I have to say that I am honestly pleased with it. It still feels like the NASB. I don't see it as a major revision. There are some places where they have tried to make the language a little clearer or more readily understandable, but definitely nothing major. I was pleased to see that they have retained peculiar terminology like "propitiation," "saints," and "predestine." Some of the inconsistencies in the NASB 1995 have been corrected, too. Many of the changes that worried people in the preview passages posted to the Lockman Facebook page early on were not implemented. One thing I wish they would have done is remove the capitalization of pronouns referring to deity. It just isn't a good or helpful convention. I rejoiced when the CSB decided to remove it.

More, and more specific, thoughts to come, Lord willing.



JTB.SDG said:


> I'm starting to stock up on the NASB 95's.


As I understand it, that probably isn't necessary. Lockman has said they will allow the continued publication of the 1995 edition even after the 2020 has been released.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonathco (Oct 30, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Lockman has said they will allow the continued publication of the 1995 edition even after the 2020 has been released.



Zondervan is going to be selling both editions, including a pretty nice looking Goatskin version of the 95'.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 30, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I have spent the last day reading a little from the update and doing some "spot checking" of passages. I have to say that I am honestly pleased with it. It still feels like the NASB. I don't see it as a major revision. There are some places where they have tried to make the language a little clearer or more readily understandable, but definitely nothing major. I was pleased to see that they have retained peculiar terminology like "propitiation," "saints," and "predestine." Some of the inconsistencies in the NASB 1995 have been corrected, too. Many of the changes that worried people in the preview passages posted to the Lockman Facebook page early on were not implemented. One thing I wish they would have done is remove the capitalization of pronouns referring to deity. It just isn't a good or helpful convention. I rejoiced when the CSB decided to remove it.
> 
> More, and more specific, thoughts to come, Lord willing.
> 
> ...



I like the capitalization of pronouns relating to deity. I think it shows respect for God (and I do understand that it started out, originally, as a marketing device). And, sometimes, it helps to differentiate which person is God and which one is not when you occasionally have two "he" pronouns in the same context.


----------



## David Taylor (Oct 31, 2020)

JTB.SDG said:


> I'm starting to stock up on the NASB 95's.


They are going to continue to publish the older editions unlike other publishers.


----------

